# Intense M1 Lagertausch



## Ed von Schleck (11. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich wollte die Lager des Hinterbaus tauschen, stehe jedoch vor folgendem Problem:

Die Befestigungsachse des Lagerbocks am Innenlager wil sich nicht herausdrehen lassen. Die kleine Sicherungsschraube ist entfernt.
Die Achse läßt sich 1- 2/1/2 Umdr. lösen, dann geht aber nicht mehr allzuviel.
Dabei "verschiebt" sich auch der Hinterbau axial entgegen der Löserichtung, was dafür spricht, daß die Achse festsitzt- aber warum?

Über technische Infos wäre ich super Dankbar! -ich wil nicht übermäßig viel Kraft aufwenden, nicht das etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird!


----------



## Ed von Schleck (12. April 2011)

Update:
-die Achse des Schwingenlagers war in selbigem korrodiert (Pfusch vom Vorbesitzer). Muss normalerweise ohne Kraftaufwand auszubauen sein!
also beim Einbauen wieder schön alles fetten und schmieren!
Die alten Lager sind alle draußen, die Ersatzlager für wenig Geld erhältlich! Ich  DIY!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

